# New to Sailnet and the Chesapeake bay



## J.T. (5 mo ago)

Hi all,
I have recently moved to the north Virginia(just south west of DC) area for work from north Texas. I previously owned a hunter 240 and had been looking to move up in size to a low 30ft boat for lake texhoma. Before I knew I as moving out to northen Virginia. So I am currently between boats hoping to find something in the mid 35ft range for the Chesapeak bay. Sometime next spring.

Long-term(+20 year. Currently under 30) I want to cruise and or do crossings. Short term I just want to explore the Chesapeake and sailing larger sailboats(35+). As I don't want to retire and commit to a big cruising boat just to find its not for me in six months after a lifetime of anticipation.

An option I am considering short term is to live aboard(starting in 6 to 18 months for at least 2 years) somewhere on the Chesapeake bay, but I am still trying to get my bearings on what it would take for of such an endeavor. As my understanding is everything becomes much harder for living aboard. Like finding insurance, loans, and slips that allow living aboard. Though this would the time of life to for such endeavor. As being young and single allows lots of lee way in finance and living situations(and time to figure out the above).

Does anyone know what the living aboard situation looks like in the Chesapeake bay at this time? As lots of information I have come across is old(2010. Like marina allowing live aboard) and/or context dependent(insurance in Florida is different than Maryland and depends on the boat/owner). I definitely understand all situations are different, but I am at the stage where I have lot of flexibility and can make choices to influence the situation much more if I know the important variables. I could look for easier boats to insure(newer? Higher value?), length of boat to fit in common slip sizes, getting a slip frist, buying a slip, or getting ASA certificates.

Edit to fix Chesapeake spelling.


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

J.T. said:


> Hi all,
> I have recently moved to the north Virginia(just south west of DC) area for work from north Texas. I previously owned a hunter 240 and had been looking to move up in size to a low 30ft boat for lake texhoma. Before I knew I as moving out to northen Virginia. So I am currently between boats hoping to find something in the mid 35ft range for the Chessapeak bay. Sometime next spring.
> 
> Long-term(+20 year. Currently under 30) I want to cruise and or do crossings. Short term I just want to explore the Chessapeak and sailing larger sailboats(35+). As I don't want to retire and commit to a big cruising boat just to find its not for me in six months after a lifetime of anticipation.
> ...


the bay is a pretty big body of water. Can you narrow it down some as to where you prefer to be? Also, VA or MD? Do you want quiet, rural areas or do you want to be where the action is as in Baltimore or Annapolis?
As to the boat, what style, model are you leaning towards? Something newer and nicer or more in the fixer up price range?


----------



## J.T. (5 mo ago)

Areas I have considered thus far are the west side of the bay from Annapolis to solomons, md. I would consider up to Baltimore, but probably not much more farther north. As I would like to stay less than 2 hours from Fairfax VA where work is. I do like the feel of Annapolis the few times I have visited, but don't have a strong need to be right in the center of things. I haven't been up to Baltimore to see what it is like up there yet, but feel it may be to big city for my liking. As I tend to live away from city centers. I would definitely consider rural areas too, but would like to be close to somewhere(<30 mins to groceries by car).

For choice of boat of live aboard boats, I currently leaning towards center cockpits around 40ft. As they tend to checks lots boxs on the short list,
1. A space for working away from the salon (like Pullman berths)
2. A sleeping aera separate from the main salon that has more than a smail standing aera for geting in the bed
3. A reasonable sized bathroom and separate shower
4. AC and Heat (or easy installed if not installed already)
5. Bonus in mast furling.
6. Bonus generator or solar. To enable charging and running of work equipment for a few days a way from the dock.
7. Bonus washer/dryer ready, but I am unsure of how practical one is.

An example is the hunter 42/420.

For price I am considering 100k to 150k as I would like to avoid really old boats(earlier than 1990) or fixer uppers. Condition wise it would be preferable to only have to do the routine maintenance(oil, bottom paint, painting decks/interior) and/or replace expendable goods(cushions, hatches, some plumbing, small engine parts, sails). Things that a diyer could reasonably do in a few weekends(excluding bottom paint). I would consider installing new systems if needed and can be done mostly professionally and still be under the target cost.


----------



## Skipper Jer (Aug 26, 2008)

I googled "live aboard marinas Maryland". There are a few around DC which is well within the two hour window to Fairfax VA. The downside to these DC marinas is it looks like an all day cruise down the Potomac river to the Bay. Also I don't know about bridge clearance. I don't think the rates are all that bad, maybe a bit under $800, slip electric and live aboard fees. As you know Annapolis would be next but that is getting close to the two hour window. Deale MD (south of Annapolis) is pretty much at the end of the two hour window.


----------



## J.T. (5 mo ago)

I did do research on the available marinas on the Potomac along with discussions with local sailers. It appears that being on the Potomac servaly limits draft at high/low tide when the winds and the river flow rate are not favorable(apparently low tide and a wind to the south can dry out parts by DC, its not that bad by woodbridge, but still worrying if one does not have a lot of extra depth at the slip). Along with most of the marinas on the VA side being behind a low bridges. So I feel the Potomac would be ok for a day sailor, but limiting for a larger vessel.

I definitely understand that getting to the Chesapeake does definitely does stretch the 2 hours drive window, but I believe the Chessapeak opens more opportunities both in boat choice and location. I know in ok traffic Annapolis is inside the window and expect that Baltimore is within the window. Though I still lack familiarity with the DC traffic. At this time I am willing to define the 2 window with no to light traffic(google maps numbers) . As I will definitely work around rush hours when I have to go in and would consider hotel stay if more than 3 days.


Edit: fixed spelling
Edit: fixed Chesapeake spelling.


----------



## marcjsmith (Jan 26, 2021)

Jt. I live in Vienna va and make the drivepretty regular to deale md. Only a few times during rush mostly during weekend beach traffic. It s a solid 60 minute drive. If someone sneezes on the beltway traffic can go bad quickly though.

I too thought about buying a smaller boat and keeping in the Potomac, but as you mentioned it becomes a day sailor. That being said, that’s about all I’ve done so far this year in my boat. I’m a paradise marina in deale, literally a 5 minute motor to the bay.

Paradise, doesn’t allow live aboards, but the owner passed away recently so maybe new management might change their mind. Herrington harbor north is pretty large with lots of amenities. Not sure about live aboards .

Might want to try the drive a few times. Just to see if it’s doable for ya.


----------



## arf145 (Jul 25, 2007)

Herrington Harbour in Deale allows liveaboards, I believe. BTW, I hate to nitpick, but since you'll be sailing there, it's "Chesapeake"


----------



## Keyframe42 (Aug 24, 2020)

I second Marcjsmith, i live in Fairfax (roughly), my slip is in Galesville, they have quite a few liveaboards there. Sure there is a slip for rent or sale too... it is about an hour for me, (non rush hour), if you are working in DC, it would be doable.


----------



## J.T. (5 mo ago)

arf145 said:


> Herrington Harbour in Deale allows liveaboards, I believe. BTW, I hate to nitpick, but since you'll be sailing there, it's "Chesapeake"


Thanks for pointing out the misspelling. Feel free to always correct my spelling. Dyslexia makes catching mistakes harder. Most of the time its a word close in spelling, but not the intended word. For this one it look like it got locked in to the auto correct at somepoint.


----------



## J.T. (5 mo ago)

marcjsmith, arf145, and Keyframe42,

I will definitely have to drive out that way ang get a feel for the time involved, but it looks like it would be reasonable overall as I won't have to make the more than a couple of times a month on average. I use to commute in texas at one point 45mins each way. 

It definitely does sound like there are marinas out in that area that allow live aboards. Though it doesn't look like they list they do on there websites. I will have to start calling and asking. I note a lot of marinas say there contracts start/end on a certain month of the year. Does this imply slips only come available round when the contracts are up? Or does slips tend to be available most of the year? Aka even if I don't have a boat ready would it be advisable to get a slip around the renewal time to insure having a slip when I do purchase a boat?


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

Chesapeake


----------



## J.T. (5 mo ago)

SanderO said:


> Chesapeake


I think fixed them all. Did not realize how long the allowed edit window was. Lots of places limit it to a few minutes.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

A year ago this time I started Living aboard my hunter 34 but I did not say I was going to be the life for me and after a year I realized I could spend maybe a week or two at a time and be happy with that, 

because I'm retired I can't afford to live in two places so I just sold the boat closing the deal this week.

if I had any advice I would say just keep a land-based address you must have family or friend that can do that it's not a big inconvenience for them and you can certainly pay them for the trouble you will also find the brutally hot summer season will literally kill you unless you're the kind of person (however rare they are) that enjoys that kind of weather. I like the Eastern Shore it's like a totally different world from the western shore and I say everything is expensive but everything is expensive everywhere, as you're in still the dreamer stage you're going to find a lot of what you're thinking really isn't true or most likely ever to happen just take it a step at a time very few people no matter what they say really enjoy this kind of life and I'm not just saying that for myself I've talked with quite a few people! good luck welcome aboard!


----------



## J.T. (5 mo ago)

DeniseO30,
Sounds like you have learned about your self what I am seeking to do my self. Sorry to hear that you could not keep your boat in the long run. As Hunter 34's and there follow on 33.5 are great boats. I had a 34 survived back in texas and looked at 33.5. Sadly lake texhoma is were boats get neglected(or at least ones that not sold before being listed or over priced by sellers. Though market due to covid19).

I am definitely in the dreamer stage, but an engineer by nature(and trade) . I definitely expect to find reality different from the dream, but working hard to shape the dream as realistically as possible. I have been reading books about living aboard, fourms, and watching videos. To help identify problems/potential dislikes to build up risks and potential mitigations(sadly this keeps pushing to 40ft boats, a bit bigger than I personaly want). Along with escape plans to allow for the pulling the plug with reasonable lossless.

While most likely out of reach driving time(maybe something close the Annapolis bridge). What did you like about the eastern shore? and in what way is it different to the west side?


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

What I don't like about the Eastern Shore and even up in Bucks County on the Delaware River I was on the Eastern sure of the Delaware River at My Yacht Club is all day sun I hate the sun I'm heat intolerant so my posts are usually very jaded about summer heat! Eastern Shore is not as crowded, people seem less intense than they are in the areas around Annapolis Baltimore and other high demand sailing locations although Rock Hall and St Michael's seem to have their problems I still don't know what the appeal is at Rockwall it doesn't have a lot to offer other than boats oats boats and more boats and marinas

I hear you on being the engineer I have owned an HVAC contracting business ever since my early 30s 
People, mostly couples want those two cabins which you don't usually get until you get up around 40 ft fortunately the Hunter 30 threes four fives and sixes have a pretty good half bunk next to the engine


----------



## AndyL (Dec 1, 2019)

J.T. said:


> Aka even if I don't have a boat ready would it be advisable to get a slip around the renewal time to insure having a slip when I do purchase a boat?


That's certainly the best way to make sure you get the slip you want. I know that our marina is pretty full this year. You'll also have to check with the marina since insurance is often a prerequisite for getting a slip.

A couple of years ago, when we bought midway through the season, we were still able to get a slip and the cost was less than the full season. So it's a risk/reward type decision.


----------



## 4arch (Jul 7, 2009)

deniseO30 said:


> Rock Hall and St Michael's seem to have their problems I still don't know what the appeal is at Rockwall it doesn't have a lot to offer other than boats oats boats and more boats and marinas


I like Rock Hall although it's definitely not as quaint as some of the other eastern shore towns. Its appeal is that it's really the only "town" destination on the eastern shore north of Kent Island that's within a weekend sail's reach of the western shore. Queenstown is in that range but has a lot of issues with shoaling and although it has a great anchorage, there's not really much appeal to the town itself. Tolchester is really just a marina without a town at this point. Betterton is cute but its public dock is really exposed to the fetch of the northern bay and set up mainly for small boats. Georgetown and Chesapeake City become very ambitious as weekend trips from Annapolis, Baltimore, etc. So Rock Hall really has a lock on the western shore boater who wants a place to go for the weekend that's not an anchorage or isolated marina. 

Some other plusses of RH is that it's very sail friendly compared to certain other eastern shore destinations like Kent Narrows and Fairlee Creek and it's one of the only eastern shore destinations that currently has a functioning full service grocer and liquor stores right in town.


----------



## 4arch (Jul 7, 2009)

J.T. said:


> Though it doesn't look like they list they do on there websites. I will have to start calling and asking. I note a lot of marinas say there contracts start/end on a certain month of the year. Does this imply slips only come available round when the contracts are up? Or does slips tend to be available most of the year? Aka even if I don't have a boat ready would it be advisable to get a slip around the renewal time to insure having a slip when I do purchase a boat?


Unless you're going to buy a slip (and I definitely don't advise that to someone who's new to the area), I've never heard of a marina renting a slip to someone who didn't have a boat, or at least a signed contract to purchase one. I'm not even sure how that would work. So many variables would be in play. Plus, many marinas would want to know you wouldn't be bringing an unseaworthy piece of junk.


----------



## J.T. (5 mo ago)

4arch said:


> Unless you're going to buy a slip (and I definitely don't advise that to someone who's new to the area), I've never heard of a marina renting a slip to someone who didn't have a boat, or at least a signed contract to purchase one. I'm not even sure how that would work. So many variables would be in play. Plus, many marinas would want to know you wouldn't be bringing an unseaworthy piece of junk.


Yes I would not really want to buy a slip at this time. Even though I would intend to have a sailboat long-term it would definitely be something where I would want to explore the aera before settling in somewhere long-term. 

I definitely see why a marina would be very hesitant to rent to someone with out seeing the boat or a survey. As it seems to me the most likely place for a boat to sink is when left unintend for potentialy months at a time. Which I imagine causes lots of trouble for a marina to find the potentially absent owner to get everything cleaned up.


----------



## J.T. (5 mo ago)

4arch said:


> I like Rock Hall although it's definitely not as quaint as some of the other eastern shore towns. Its appeal is that it's really the only "town" destination on the eastern shore north of Kent Island that's within a weekend sail's reach of the western shore. Queenstown is in that range but has a lot of issues with shoaling and although it has a great anchorage, there's not really much appeal to the town itself. Tolchester is really just a marina without a town at this point. Betterton is cute but its public dock is really exposed to the fetch of the northern bay and set up mainly for small boats. Georgetown and Chesapeake City become very ambitious as weekend trips from Annapolis, Baltimore, etc. So Rock Hall really has a lock on the western shore boater who wants a place to go for the weekend that's not an anchorage or isolated marina.
> 
> Some other plusses of RH is that it's very sail friendly compared to certain other eastern shore destinations like Kent Narrows and Fairlee Creek and it's one of the only eastern shore destinations that currently has a functioning full service grocer and liquor stores right in town.


It definitely seams that the eastern shore is more of a destination vs a place stay unless one lives/works in the aera already. As it sounds like not much out side kent narrows/rock hall has access to much in the way of stores or services. I definitely would love to explore these someday, but will for now exclud them from places to stay long-term.


----------

